# Wiper Motor Park Position using relays only



## SatansPuppy (Oct 21, 2013)

I came up with this a few years back and thought i would share . I couldn't find anything on the internet so literally stared at my prop ( werewolf in a box with moving hands ) with relays on the floor for about 1-1/2 hrs knowing that it was possible. So anyways , I did write the notes when i was tired and just reread them now and it still makes sense to me so i hope it will do the same for others out there . I use a simple motion light hack to do my triggering and once the trigger is done the motor will park .

Here is a link to my prop if interested . http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/132103-werewolf-box.html


----------

